# Adjusting clones to natural light



## GPo (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm new here so please be gentle. I plan on purchasing clones from Harborside and plan on planting them on April 11, 2015. Harborside keeps their clones under light 24/7. I need help figuring out the day I should purchase the clones and start adjusting them to natural light. Could someone please help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 21, 2015)

You're gonna plant them outdoors?


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 22, 2015)

Id recommend getting a small T5 to keep them under and grow into "teen" size before hardening them off outdoors. I wouldn't take a sexed clone outdoors here in NorCal until atleast May IMO... Have taken clones out on 4/20 and had one flower/reveg. I start from seeds now, but if id take clones out i would wait a bit.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 26, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## zem (Mar 26, 2015)

you can harden them off by giving them sun and shade gradually until they don't wilt under the sun. it is usually a quick process like one day or two and they would be fine with the full sunshine


----------

